
Prosecutors say California utility PG&E could face murder charges for wildfires - howard941
https://www.thisisinsider.com/california-utility-company-pge-could-face-charges-for-wildfires-2018-12
======
MiddleEndian
Consider the following scenarios:

1\. If an unincorporated person built and sold you a watch that turned out to
keep time very inaccurately, you could get your money back and maybe get some
civil damages.

2\. If an unincorporated person used your payment info to take money from you
monthly without your knowledge, they would lose their ability to charge
anybody money and likely go to prison for fraud.

3\. If an incorporated person sold you a digital watch that was likely to
electrocute you and continued to sell it after people were shocked to death,
that person would certainly see prison time.

\---

But in a megacorp now, it seems scenarios 2 and 3 are penalised only by fines
of a fraction of the amount of money they made from their very bad behavior.
Criminal charges should be the standard in many cases where they are not.

Disclaimer: I know nothing about this particular case.

------
ohiovr
PG&E intended to kill?

